# maplewood?



## gbrosser1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I havent seen any posts  of smoking with maplewood... is this a bad idea?


----------



## gbrosser1 (Apr 27, 2010)

what i have asked for


----------



## fire it up (Apr 27, 2010)

Only if you hate sweet wonderful wood.

But yes, maple is a great wood to  smoke with.
Especially nice on pork and poultry.

There is a sticky with all kinds of different woods and their descriptions here...
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=50439

And welcome to the site, drop by roll call and say howdy to everyone.


----------



## gbrosser1 (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for the reassurance !


----------



## erain (Apr 27, 2010)

maple is great smoking wood!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 27, 2010)

Use it all the time, most a my customers prefer it.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 27, 2010)

Maple is my favorite and I have a huge supply from a coworker. I'm also going to be trying lilac. I have some in my back yard that will be pruned out after the flowers are gone this spring. There's a few dead good size branches that I will be using fairly quickly, but will let the rest season till next year.

If ya got maple, you're in for some great smoke!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2010)

There are several species of Maple and it is all good in my book.  I have a maple tree in my front yard that took a lightening strike last spring and killed the upper portion of the tree. 

Last fall, I trimmed all the dead wood out of the tree and have it split and stacked for use in my Lang.  The tree that is left standing looks so sad that Ma wants me to cut it down and plant another maple tree to replace it.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

I started a bacon tonight that I hope to use Maple on when I smoke it on Sun.  Will post q-view with the results.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I use maple 90% of the time.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lilac is a very light smoke, works great on fish.  It'll get lost on beef, but ya can try it on everthin, ya never know, might be the wood a choice fer ya.


----------



## taterdavid (Apr 28, 2010)

I use maple , oak, apple and cherry cause thats what grows on our property. All work good and i mix and match alot of times.


----------

